# San Bernardino, CA Devore animal shelter



## Capone22 (Sep 16, 2012)

135 German shepherd dogs seized from a hoarder. This is a very bad shelter with a very high kill rate. They won't last long.









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kaimeju (Feb 2, 2013)

Do you have a link to an article or site that could be easily shared? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

Hoarded Calif. dogs await rescue groups


----------



## Kaimeju (Feb 2, 2013)

Thank you!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Capone22 (Sep 16, 2012)

Thanks Kayla's dad! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

It is my understanding that the dogs seized are all mixed breed. I know that some of the notices have said German Shepherds have been seized, but the news I have heard is that they are so mixed that predominant breed can't even be identified. 

I have also heard (but not had it verified by anyone in charge) that these dogs are grossly under-socialized and won't be made available for adoption to the general public, but established rescues and sanctuaries can request a transfer into their facility.
Sheilah


----------



## steviewonder (Jun 8, 2013)

Thank Sheilah.


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

gsd or not, many if not most are not going to fare well.


----------



## Capone22 (Sep 16, 2012)

Thanks for the update. Very sad for these dogs. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

